# A neurológus véleménye a túlvilágról: „Nem Isten büntet meg bennünket, mi büntetjük önmagunkat itt, a Földön”



## Melitta (2021 November 9)

*Dr. Constantin Dulcan neurológus, pszichiáter, aki az emberi tudat területén végzett kutatásokat, és válaszokat keres annak még ismeretlen területeiről. Elismert és díjazott könyvei megváltoztatták a világegyetemről alkotott nézeteket, és egy egész tudományos közösséget elgondolkodtattak.*










Ha Isten valóban létezik, akkor az emberi létezésnek is kell, hogy legyen egy mélyebb érelme. Anyag és szellem is vagyunk egyszerre, és ha a világot pusztán annak fizikai dimenziójára egyszerűsítjük, akkor az életünket egy hiányos igazságra építjük fel.




*Mit jelent valójában a klinikai halál, orvosi szempontból?*


_„A klinikai halál az a tapasztalat, amely során az egyén átesik a biológiai halál minden szakaszán, de nem véglegesen, mert ez a szakasz még spontán módon, vagy orvosi beavatkozás révén visszafordítható, és a szervezet létfontosságú funkciói újra elindíthatók.”_ – mondja a neurológus.


A szakértő elmondása szerint az, amit az emberek a klinikai halál során tapasztalnak, felzaklató élmény lehet. _„A klinikai halálesetek vizsgálata azt mutatja, hogy van egy közös minta, fajtól, származástól vagy időponttól függetlenül.”_ – mondja.


De vajon mit „láthatnak” valójában azok az emberek, akiknek halálközeli élményben volt részük, és visszatértek az életbe? Mi történik ilyenkor velük?




_„Eleinte, közvetlenül a halál pillanatában, az alanyok összezavarodnak, nem értik, mi történik velük. Azoknál, akik nagyon betegek, a fájdalom hirtelen megszűnik. Aztán rájönnek, hogy meghaltak, és kezdik kívülről látni beteg, sérült, hátrahagyott testüket.


Csodálkoznak azon, hogy senki nem látja és hallja őket; csodálkoznak, amikor hallják, hogy halottnak nyilvánítják őket. Test nélküli valójukban keresik a rokonaikat, át akarják ölelni őket, de a kezük észrevétlenül áthalad a testükön.


Kenneth Ring pszichológia professzor idéz egy esetet, amelyben egy a vietnámi háborúban megcsonkított amerikai katona látta a testét felülről. Látta a helikoptert, ami a kórházba szállította, és azt mondta: Kíváncsi voltam, vajon hová visznek, és a helikopter után repültem.


Ezután a legtöbben egy alagútról számolnak be, amelyen át kell haladniuk, egyedül, vagy egy vezető kíséretében – ez lehet egy elhunyt rokon, vagy egy angyal. Ez az átjáró két világ között, fizikai világunkból a szellemvilágba, a túlvilágra.”_ – meséli a neves szakember.




*A professzor azt is hozzátette, hogy a legtöbben egy fényes alakot látnak az alagút végén, élénk és intenzív fényt, ami ugyanakkor mégsem vakítja el őket.* Ez a csodálatos és meleg fény nyugalmat és boldogságot kínál.


_„Azok, akiknek hasonló tapasztalatban volt részük, azt mondják, hogy ez a fényesség a Legfelsőbb Lény, Jézus, Buddha vagy Allah, az ember vallási hovatartozásától függően. Egy lény, amelyet inkább megélt benyomásként írnak le, mintsem konkrét alakként.”_ – szögezte le *Dr. Constantin Dulcan*.


Azt is mondják, hogy Isten olyan, amilyennek mindannyian külön-külön elképzeljük, és nem olyan, amilyennek általában leírják. Azok, akik megtapasztalták a klinikai halált és visszatértek, azt mondják,* Isten elsöprő szeretettel, mély békével és a boldogság állapotával köszönti őket, amelyhez foghatót elmondásuk szerint azelőtt soha nem tapasztaltak.* A hagyományosan leírt *kegyetlen, szigorú és büntető Istennek, aki elvileg alávetne minket a végítéletnek, ezekben a beszámolókban nyoma sincs* a szakértő szerint.


Ugyanakkor azt is elmondja, hogy ezeknek az embereknek a vallomásaiban is van egyfajta ítélet, de az nem Isten ítélete, hanem ők maguk ítélkeznek önmaguk felett.


_„Azok, akik a Fényes Lény elé kerülnek, látják maguk előtt leperegni életük történetét, mint egy filmet, minden részletében. Úgy gondolom, ez lehet az a bizonyos „végítélet”, amiről a vallások beszélnek.


Senki nem ítél meg minket, mi ítéljük meg önmagunkat, mert ezt a filmet látva teljes kegyetlenségében éljük át cselekedeteink másokra gyakorolt hatását. Dannion Brinkley, egy katona, aki a hadseregnél szolgált, és megtapasztalta a klinikai halál állapotát, azt mondta, hogy érezte az ellenséges hadsereg katonáinak fájdalmát, amit az ő golyói okoztak, ugyanakkor azoknak a gyerekeknek, feleségeknek és édesanyáknak bánatát és fájdalmát is átélte, akik az elesett katonákhoz tartoztak.


Saját bevallása szerint még saját kutyája fájdalmát is érezte, amelyet megütött, mert felbosszantotta, hogy a kutya a szőnyeget rágta. Életed filmjének tehát nem egyszerűen a nézője vagy, hanem megtapasztalod a fájdalmat és a szomorúságot, amelyet mások számára okoztál, de az örömet és hálát is átérzed, amit mások életébe hoztál.”_ – mondja a pszichológus.


Ami tehát azt a bizonyos végső elszámolást illeti, szerinte *„nem Isten büntet meg bennünket, mi büntetjük önmagunkat itt, a Földön.”* Véleménye szerint létezik egy kozmikus törvény, amelynek értelmében minden, amit mások ellen teszünk, előbb-utóbb valamilyen formában – betegség, boldogtalanság, nehézségek révén – visszatér hozzánk.


_„A pokol inkább egy lelkiállapot, a megterhelt lelkiismeret állapota. Ezeknek a jelenségeknek minden kutatója meggyőződéssel állítja, hogy nem létezik vég nélküli, isteni büntetés.”_ – mondja a szakember._
_


----------



## Spitzmüller Júlia (2021 December 23)

Akik kíváncsiak, vagy szkeptikusok azoknak ajánlanék pár könyvet a linkről letölthetőek a (Mindig van tovább) mappából:
https://files.fm/spitzmullerjulia
Bátran utána lehet nézni az íróknak akik némelyike több évtizedes kutatómunka után írta a könyveit.
A többi mappában is hasznos spirituális tanítások szerepelnek. 

Szeretettel mindenkinek!


----------

